# Age limit for marriage in Pakistan?



## apples333 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like to ask a question on behalf of a friend.

She has recently got divorced and would like to get married in Pakistan. She went a few months ago and fell in love with someone whom she knows through family friends.

This man is 22 years old in real life but his ID card shows that he is 19 and will be 20 in Dec 2011. I know that the marriage age limit is 21 years old and therefore she cannot get married legally until next year in Dec when he is 21.

This man has tried to get his ID date of birth changed but it is a long and expensive process. 

My friend was thinking that would it be allowed or legal to go and marry this guy in Dec or Jan next year and only apply for him to come over here when he has reached 21 in Dec 2012?

Would she be breaking the law by marrying this guy at the age of 20? Just that his parents did not put his date of birth correct at the time of birth, and like birth certificates they are very hard to get changed once done.

Hope someone can help..........or is there a link where this info can be obtained. Thanks in advance to all.

She is 40 years old, I know it is big gap but she has just come out a 16 yrs marriage with someone the same age, and she was previously married for a year to someone 12 yrs older than her but sadly passed away. The 16 yrs marriage was a long and abusive marriage and she suffered a lot of domestic violence.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

apples333 said:


> I would like to ask a question on behalf of a friend.
> 
> She has recently got divorced and would like to get married in Pakistan. She went a few months ago and fell in love with someone whom she knows through family friends.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about marriages in Pakistan, such as legal steps to take involving a non-Pakistani citizen, whether such a marriage is recognised in UK and what marriage documents are needed to apply for UK visa and so on, but as far as UK immigration law is concerned, it's quite in order to marry abroad to someone under the age of 21 and then for the non-UK partner to apply for settlement visa to arrive in UK on or after their 21st birthday. 

See Settlement - visa application guide
_'You must show that you are not under 21 at the date of arrival in the UK .'_


----------



## apples333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks joppa,

You have given me some good information as you did before and i will see what information i can find.


----------



## apples333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Joppa, I have just been reading your posts and advice that you give others and just wanted to say thank you and what a great support and help you are to all. I am so glad I found this website and the links you provide are absolutely brilliant.

Thank you so very much mate


----------



## apples333 (Jan 18, 2011)

Long time I posted on this thread...and would like to know if the rules have changed for sponsoring a non EU spouse to the UK?

What is the income requirement needed of the UK sponsoror please if they want to bring their non EU spouse to the UK please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

apples333 said:


> Long time I posted on this thread...and would like to know if the rules have changed for sponsoring a non EU spouse to the UK?
> 
> What is the income requirement needed of the UK sponsoror please if they want to bring their non EU spouse to the UK please?


Age limit is now 18 and until June the maintenance requirement is £105.95 cash per week after housing costs (rent or mortgage and council tax). It's £165.56 with one child and so on.


----------

